# MFJS MEILONG 4X4 DETAILED REVIEW



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2021)

MFJS MEILONG 4x4 is the best budget 4x4 in market.It weighs just 102 g .It is just 59mm in size so can perform all the 3x3 algorithms faster .It is more affordable in this price range.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 24, 2021)

I did not like the plastic quality of the cube that much ngl.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I did not like the plastic quality of the cube that much ngl.


Yeah the dedges caps can be broken very easily


----------

